# Sram 900 Levers



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

Does anyone know when the brake levers Sram 900 carbon are coming to market? I have heard Fall 2009 but have not seem them yet, thanks


----------



## quickfeet18 (Mar 2, 2007)

supposedly early december is when they will come out.


----------

